# Nail clippers



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I personally have thrown out all the guillotine style ones I could find. Scissors all the way; they cut from both sides and do it much easier. Guillotine style ones have a flat plate with a hole that ya gotta fit the nail into (a pain for big chunky nails!) and the blade slides across the hole; so the blade only cuts from one side and unless they're really sharp, it half crushes the nail too, or at least squeezes it more than scissor style ones do.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

HATE the guillotine ones!!! I used to use them for the cats, but no more - I only use the scissors type anymore.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

As a groomer, I have to vote for using the dremel. I only clip the nails (guillotine type) if the nails are horrendously long . . . and then I'll touch up the edges with the dremel. Make sure it's a rechargeable dremel - it will stop if it catches in the dog's coat. The electric dremel will keep on going and pull out coat. You can get very close to the quick without bleeding and round the edges. I dremel my dogs' nails every couple of days - you shouldn't hear any clicking on the floor. Use the coarse or medium sandpaper drum on the dremel.

Here's a link for instructions on dremeling your dogs' nails:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

Laurie


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Laurie, thanks for providing the link to the dremel instuctions.

I prefer the dremel style because I already have one in the studio. They make a specific grinder for dogs nail. Just Google "dog nail grinder" and you will see them.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a dremel too, but no way am I gonna stand there for 5 mins getting each massivly long nail down on clients when I can whip 'em down with clippers, and THEN grind them with the grinder. And hence, I prefer the scissor style over guillotine ones. For Paris I *only* use the grinder, but I'm doing her so often there's nothing to cut with the clippers anyway


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I use a dremel too, but no way am I gonna stand there for 5 mins getting each massivly long nail down on clients when I can whip 'em down with clippers, and THEN grind them with the grinder


I'm in this camp too, I clip nails and then shape and smooth with the grinder, even with my own dogs. 

I like the scissor style clippers, the big orange ones I think are made by Fromm (?) are the clippers of choice for me personally. They last forever and don't fall apart which is nice. Some of the ones I've purchased in stores that look like the fromm ones haven't been as well made. 

My hubby reccently took the top off of my pedicure and put it on the dremel we got for christmas, I must say I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this! Best of both worlds. I hate using the dremel without the little gaurd that the pdicure has on it, I just seem to have more control and don't have to worry about catching it in the hair on my tibbie's foot when they wiggle. They hate having their nails done :rolffleyes: so it's harder to keep their slippers out of the way.


----------

